# Review G19



## KlawWarYoshi (17. Juli 2009)

* Logitech G19 Technikmonster oder aufgewärmter Toast? *

     Alle Jahre wieder verpasst Logitech seiner preisgekrönten Gamer-Familie ein Update
dieses Jahr veröffentlicht das Schweizerunternehmen eine weitere Tastatur, die G19
sie soll vorallem durch verbesserte Technik glänzen u.a. durch ein Farb-display, eine 
freie Wahl der Bleuchtung und USB 2.0 support mit eigener Stromversorgung.

Bereits auf der *Cebit* war die gute präsent, in einem für die Presse abgeschlossenen Bereich,
was mich natürlich nicht abgehalten hat hineint zu gehen 
ich wurde sogar freundlich beraten und durfte samples auf den G35 hören,
obwohl ich definitiv nicht von der Presse bin^^ (damals hieß der Release übrigens noch Mai..).

Aber nun *zurück zum Thema*
mittlerweile ist die Tastatur ja sogar in unserer Region verfügbar und die Preise sind inzwischen auch schon
ein gutes Stück bezahlbarer geworden... nunja

Der erste Shop, hatte laut der Internetseite 6 Stück auf Lager...
am nächsten Tag angerufen und siehe da alle weg.... und reserviert bis zum 11.8.2009 
so leicht gebe ich aber nicht auf^^
zum nächsten Shop und tatsächlich, die letzte erwischt 
doch dann die Ernüchterung...Tastatur angeschlossen Treiber installiert..
allerdings G-Tasten ohne Reaktion, gleiches Gilt für die kleinen Tasten neben dem Display
drauf und dran sie einzuschicken, im Internet gibt es ja einige die dieses Schicksal teilen
mein Beileid und Mitgefüh lan dieser Stelle...
Support natürlich eine Anfrage gestellt, Bestätigungsemail erhalten in 24h hören sie von uns...
gut...einen Tag gewartet...keine Antwort
doch dann beschleicht mich das dumme Gefühl ich kenne die Lösung...hatte das Kabel der G19 in einer Usb-Verlängerung eingesteckt...
Kabel entfernt und das der Tastatur effizienter verlegt..^^
Ergebnis funktioniert 

So nun kommen Wir zum *Review:*
bereits der Karton lässt erahnen: in ihm steckt ein schweres (ich glaub der wiegt n kilo  ) Arsenal an Technik
und das stimmt auch auf den ersten Blick *die Tastatur bietet:*


-Farbdisplay
-36 programmierbare G-Tasten
-Makrorecording (in Game)
-Ghosting (6 Tasten auf einmal)
-MultimediaTasten
-2 USB 2.0 Anschlüsse für Periphärie (inkl. Strom)
-beleutetete Tasten (freie Farbwahl)
-Speere der Starmenü-taste etc.
-Kabelmanagement
​
Also eine ganze Menge, allerdings im Vergleich zur G15 und G11, die wesentlich billiger zu erwerben sind
reduzieren sich die Features auf folgende Verbesserungen bzw. *Neuerungen:*


-Farbdisplay (sicherlich das Highlight) 
-USB 2.0
-Farbwahl (beleuchtung)​
*Sind diese 3 Features den Aufpreis im Vergleich zur G15 und G11 wert?...* 

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Tastatur jeden Euro wert und Ich muss es ja wissen, bin jetzt pleite....
Auf den ersten Blick sind die Neuerungen sicher eher wenige und klein.
Das Display ist sicherlich schön doch die Unterstützung ist noch etwas fad,
da wären einerseits die von Logitech mitgelieferten Programme, wie ein Performance Monitor,
doch Programme wie zum Beispiel Fraps laufen bereits jetzt super auf dem Monitor.
Zudem kam der support bei der G15 auch durch die Community und die muss im Moment noch wachsen, aber die 
Anzahl an Programmen nimmt sicher mit der Zeit noch zu, keine Sorge
die alten Programme für die G15 sind ja auch funktionsfähig 
*(siehe Liste der aktuellen Anwendungen unten)*

Wer mal schnell eben ein paar Dateien auf seinen Usb-stick ziehen will weiß 
das freie USB-Ports meist rar sind und man will ja auch nicht immmer einen USB-Hub 
auf dem Schreibtisch stehen oder liegen haben.
An dieser stelle kommt einen die Tastatur mit den 2 mitgelierferten Ports sicher entgegen,
die G11 und G15 hatten die natürlich auch, aber wie Ihr euch sicher vorstellen könnt ist es ein Unterschied
ob man mit USB 1.1 oder USB2.0 1Gb oder mehr Daten kopiert, ein klarer Pluspunkt! 

Die Beleuchtung ist sicher Geschmackssache und für viele Schnickschnack,
aber ich kann endlich eine grüne Bleuchtung haben = )
Sie ist über das Treibermenü frei wählbar und sogar auf die verschiedenen Makrokanäle verweisbar
so kann z.B. M1 grün M2 blau und M3 rot leuchten, macht das erkennen noch einen schritt einfacher. 
Die anpassung an die Umgebung ist somit auch leichter.


*Die Verarbeitung*

Zur Verarbeitung, auch wenn einige Tastaturen defekt sind, so bietet die Tastatur die typsiche Logitech-Qualität 
Die Handballenauflage ist sogar noch einen Schritt angenehmer geworden, sie sitzt stabiler als bei der G11
zudem sind in der tastatur an vielen Stellen Kleinigkeiten eingearbeitet worden, die ihr ein
sehr edles aussehen verleihen, so ist ein Logitech Logo aus Metall leicht vertieft in die Handballenauflage eingestanzt.
Das G19 Logo ist zentral, über den Pfeiltasten positioniert und beleutet.
Neben der Lautstärkeregelung ist eine kleine Gravur mit "+" und "-" eingearbeitet
sowie ein USB-symbol über dem USB-Hub, selbst der Hebel für den Spielemodus leuchtet jetzt (sofern aktiviert)
Alle diese Details machen aus der G19 etwas besonderes...etwas besonderes für den anspruchsvollen Zocker ..

_allerdings ist nicht alles Gold was grün,blau,rot oder wie auch immer leuchtet..._
So ist die Pfeiltaste nach unten (von der Displaysteuerung) relativ schwergängig und reagiert manchmal erst beim 2-ten oder 3-ten Versuch,
das Kabel meiner G5 fällt immer wieder aus der Halterung des Kabelmanagements heraus...
hier sollte Logitech nachbessern und über den Rillen kleine riegel verbauen...
-hoffentlich liest das ein Logitech Mitarbeiter-
man sollte desweiteren auch keine USB-verlängerungen benutzen....
zudem ist das Display sehr anfällig für Kratzer, die Tastatur schwer verfügbar, ich denke mit der Zeit löst sich das,
und der Preis ist natürlich auch etwas höher...
aber wer was haben will muss auch dafür zahlen 

*
FAZIT*

Mit der G19 Tastatur demonstriert Logitech erneut seine Marktdominanz und Qualität
Die Tastatur überzeugt durch ihre saubere und zugleich edle Verabreitung, ihre Robustheit
und natürlich durch ihre Extras wie USB 2.0, Farbpanel und wählbare Hintergrundbeleuchtung.
Von mir gibt es *4,9/5 Sternen* (wegen kleiner Mängel*)
ich muss ja beim Refresh noch na oben gehen können 

*Kabelführung, Preis, Kratzerresisten, Yield-rate 

*KlawWarYoshi*

_zu meiner Erfahrung: (meine bisherigen Tastaturen)
Medion Tastatur (PS2), Logitech DiNovoEdge, G11, G19

____________________*Update*_______________________*
*_
*Q&A: Question and Answer*



Spoiler



*Fragen zur Hardware*


Spoiler






Owly-K schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, der Lautstärkeregler taugt was. Eben dieser war bei meiner G15 immer das Sorgenkind und funktioniert mittlerweile gar nicht mehr.



das muss sich noch mit der Zeit zeigen 
so rein vom bauchgefühl scheint er ähnlich verarbeitet zu sein wie das Scrollrad einer Logitech Maus, also recht stabil



ruf!o schrieb:


> Das Display ist nicht einklappbar wie bei der alten g15 oder?
> Spiegelt das display bei lichteinfall? Das sieht auf dem einen Foto nämlich so aus



nein, das display ist nicht einklappbar nur ein wenig neigbar
und ja es spiegelt ein bisschen, aber stören tut es mich nicht


*
Fragen zu den Applets*


Spoiler






Xion4 schrieb:


> Noch gibt es leider zu wenig Applets für das Display, aber das wird schon.



auf G15apllets sind bereits die ersten zu finden 
siehe Liste unten 




eVoX schrieb:


> *Z7LCD Monitor* geht der auch mit der G15 refresh?



es ist leider nicht mit der G15 kompatibel (test durch eVoX)





_ *LCD-Anwedungen

*_*im Auslieferungszustand: (von Logitech)*


Logitech LCD Countdown-Zeigeber
GamePanel-RSS-Reader
Logitech LCD Picture Viewer
Logitech LCD Video Player for Youtube
Logitech Media Display
Logitech LCD POP3-Monitor
Logitech LCD Movie Viewer
Windows-Sideshow
Logitech LCD-Uhr
Logitech Performance Monitor
Logitech LCD RSS Reader
Windows Sideshow (color)
Logitech G-Series Key Profiler
Skriptanzeige der Logitech G-series
*von Dritten:*



*Fraps* (Graph mit Verlauf der FPS + aktuelle FPS anzeige) (s/w)
*Core Temp* (Auslastung + Temp, Text)     (s/w)
*Miranda*-Chat *Plugin*  (ankommende Nachrichten, Versand neuer, Online-Benachrichtungen (x/y ist gerade....))
*Z7 LCD* *Monitor* (Prozessor Auslastung (graph) + Aneige des Datums, Uhrzeit und ob Emails vorhanden sind 
über Knopfdruck verwandelt es sich in eine Bildschirmlupe!)  *Bilder* *1 2 3 4 Homepage
*
*G15 Teamspeak* by Schmads
 *VLC Plugin*... jedes Video auf der G19 (unter Extras, Bildschirmauswahl)


*die gelisteteten Applets als Datei zum download
(von dritten) für FRAPS und CoreTemp kein Plugin nötig!

weitere Updates folgen hier noch!!*_
_


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (17. Juli 2009)

Update mit Bildern


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (17. Juli 2009)

Software und Display im Detail

den Key-Profiler kennen sicher viele
er hat ein kleines Update für die Farb-wahl erhalten


----------



## Owly-K (18. Juli 2009)

Schöne Bilder, gut beschrieben. Leider kann ich mir die Tasta im Moment nicht leisten, weshalb nun eine Cyborg meine scheidende G15 ersetzen wird 

Ich hoffe, der Lautstärkeregler taugt was. Eben dieser war bei meiner G15 immer das Sorgenkind und funktioniert mittlerweile gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Xion4 (18. Juli 2009)

Habe sie nun auch, bin von der ersten Generation G15 gewechselt, und bereue es nicht. Denke sogar drüber nach zum zocken die G13 zu kaufen um die G19 nicht zu verheizen. Noch gibt es leider zu wenig Applets für das Display, aber das wird schon.


----------



## ph1driver (18. Juli 2009)

Owly-K schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder, gut beschrieben. Leider kann ich mir die Tasta im Moment nicht leisten, weshalb nun eine Cyborg meine scheidende G15 ersetzen wird
> 
> Ich hoffe, der Lautstärkeregler taugt was. Eben dieser war bei meiner G15 immer das Sorgenkind und funktioniert mittlerweile gar nicht mehr.




Hatte ein halbes Jahr die G15 Refresh, und hab mir jetzt auch ne Cyborg zugelegt.
Lautstärke ändern funktioniert über das Touch Panel Super, und vom Schreibgefühl find ich sie auch besser. Obwohl ich mich manchmal dabei erwische auf das nicht vorhandene Display zu schauen.

@TE
Klasse Review und Pics, aber für mich ist es nur ein aufguß der Refresh und das Display finde ich von der optik her grauenhaft, da es sich irgendwie nicht in das gesamtbild der Tasta integriert.


----------



## orangeblood (18. Juli 2009)

hoch für das super review. Ich denke schon länger darüber nach mir die Tastatur zuzulegen. Mal sehen wann ich wieder Geld dafür habe.

mfg orangeblood


----------



## exa (18. Juli 2009)

gutes review, auch wenn ich weiterhin fan der alten g15 bleibe...

farbwahl is sicherlich toll, und auch USB 2.0, aber zum beispiel ist es total unverstandlich, das das diplay trotz genügend platz kein 16:9 Format hat!!!Deshalb zählt das display schon grad nicht mehr als kaufargument,bleibt noch farbwahl und usb 2.0

farbe meiner wahl kann ich als bastler selbst machen und wozu hab ichnen monitor mit usb 2.0 hub???

Das absolute no go ist dann halt der preis... meine alte g15 hab ich für 55 bekommen


----------



## eVoX (18. Juli 2009)

Gutes Review, schöne Tastatur keine Frage nur der Preis bereitet mir große Bauchschmerzen, werde diese wohl nie kaufen.
Ich hoffe nur, dass jetzt nicht immer so sein wird, wenn die eine neue Gxx Tastatur auf den Markt werfen und einen hohen Preis dafür verlangen.

Meine G15 refresh reicht im moment auch vollkommen aus.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Juli 2009)

Erstmal  für deine Arbeit - wirklich gutes Review

Da aber die G19 aber immer noch sehr (fast unanständig) teuer ist und meine G15 (erstes Modell) problemlos ihren Dienst verrichtet habe ich keine Eile zu wechseln


----------



## ruf!o (18. Juli 2009)

Nettes review, ich find Tastaur ja auch cool, aber der Preis ist für meinen geschmack echt zu hoch. 
Ein paar Fagen hätte ich noch:
Das Display ist nicht einklappbar wie bei der alten g15 oder?
Spiegelt das display bei lichteinfall? Das sieht auf dem einen Foto nämlich so aus
Der Lautstärkeregler sieht mir schwer danach aus als würde der verschmocken oder?


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (19. Juli 2009)

*danke* für das Lob
freut mich das es euch gefällt
werde es die Tage mal updaten..
mit *Q&A*



Owly-K schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder, gut beschrieben. Leider kann ich mir die Tasta im Moment nicht leisten, weshalb nun eine Cyborg meine scheidende G15 ersetzen wird
> 
> Ich hoffe, der Lautstärkeregler taugt was. Eben dieser war bei meiner G15 immer das Sorgenkind und funktioniert mittlerweile gar nicht mehr.



das muss sich mit der Zeit zeigen 
so rein vom bauchgefühl scheint er ähnlich verarbeitet zu sein wie das Scrollrad einer Logitech Maus



Xion4 schrieb:


> Habe sie nun auch, bin von der ersten Generation G15 gewechselt, und bereue es nicht. Denke sogar drüber nach zum zocken die G13 zu kaufen um die G19 nicht zu verheizen. Noch gibt es leider zu wenig Applets für das Display, aber das wird schon.



das mit den Applets biegt sich schon mit der Zeit hin
werde bei einem kommenden Update auch eine Liste veröffentlichen
bei *G15applets* gibt es schon so manches Gadget



ruf!o schrieb:


> Ein paar Fagen hätte ich noch:
> Das Display ist nicht einklappbar wie bei der alten g15 oder?
> Spiegelt das display bei lichteinfall? Das sieht auf dem einen Foto nämlich so aus



nein das Display ist nicht einklappbar.. es ist nur leicht neigbar nach hinten und vorne, ein wenig
und es spiegelt auch , hab allerdings noch die Folie drüber....
denk aber nicht das sich das ändert...
aber stören tut es mich persönlich nicht..


----------



## ruf!o (19. Juli 2009)

Danke für die Antworten. Naja mit dem Spiegeln könnte ich ja noch leben, aber das man das Display nich einklappen kann find ich schon ungünstig. Wenn man öfters mit dem PC und der Tastatur unterwegs ist, fand ich das bei meiner alten g15 immer sehr praktisch das man das display einfach einklappen kann.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (19. Juli 2009)

ruf!o schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten. Naja mit dem Spiegeln könnte ich ja noch leben, aber das man das Display nich einklappen kann find ich schon ungünstig. Wenn man öfters mit dem PC und der Tastatur unterwegs ist, fand ich das bei meiner alten g15 immer sehr praktisch das man das display einfach einklappen kann.



das kann ich mir vorstellen..
wenn du willst kann ich zwei fotos machen maximal geneigt (nach hinten bzw vorne..)
ist wohl nicht viel


----------



## ruf!o (19. Juli 2009)

Ne ist nicht nötig, denn geneigt heißt halt nicht zu. Und für den einfachen Transport im Rucksack ist das sicher unpraktisch. Das ding aber jedesmal wieder in die OVP zu packen wäre mir zu anstrengend.


----------



## Da_Frank (21. Juli 2009)

Gute Preview, allerdings bleib ich bei meiner G15 Blue Edition FTW


----------



## x2K (23. Juli 2009)

Die G19 fasst sich schön an und endlich hat logitech mal an usb2.0 support gedacht aber  wer ne g15 hat braucht nicht wechseln 
bis auf das farbdisplay finde ich die g15 sogar besser  18 G tasten und nicht nur 12  und die zusatzfunktionen lassen sich besser steuern meiner meinung nach  besonders die lautstärke regelung ist  eine unfürmige walze  über dem nummernblock


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (24. Juli 2009)

x2K schrieb:


> Die G19 fasst sich schön an und endlich hat logitech mal an usb2.0 support gedacht aber  wer ne g15 hat braucht nicht wechseln
> bis auf das farbdisplay finde ich die g15 sogar besser  18 G tasten und nicht nur 12  und die zusatzfunktionen lassen sich besser steuern meiner meinung nach  besonders die lautstärke regelung ist  eine unfürmige walze  über dem nummernblock



ich personlich finde die G19 etwas schöner vom Anschlag...^^
ist Geschmacks-sache ich habe aber auch nur eine G11 als vergleich...
und naja die lautstärke-regelung ist wirklich etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig..


----------



## Holdrio (28. Juli 2009)

x2K schrieb:


> bis auf das farbdisplay finde ich die g15 sogar besser  18 G tasten und nicht nur 12



Seit wann denn das, die G15 hat doch leider sogar nur 6 G Tasten, du meinst wohl 3x6 mit umschalten?
Die G19 hat 12 = 3x12 mit umschalten.
"Echte" 18 G Tasten ohne Umschalterei bzw 54 mit hat nur die G11, darum ist sie bis heute mein Liebling geblieben, hab nie verstanden warum die bei der G15 auf einen Drittel zusammengestrichen wurden.

Die G19 finde ich einfach viel zu teuer, hei für das Geld bekommt man tatsächlich sogar einen ausgewachsenen 22er als Zweitmonitor! 
Kleinere sowieso und davon hat man IMHO etwa 1000x mehr als von dem Handydisplay vor der Nase.


----------



## ph1driver (28. Juli 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Seit wann denn das, die G15 hat doch leider sogar nur 6 G Tasten, du meinst wohl 3x6 mit umschalten?



Die Erste G15 hat genauso wie die G11 18 Tasten


----------



## Delacroix (28. Juli 2009)

Danke für das Review und die vielen Bilder unter Realbedingungen. 

Aber ich glaube ich schaue mich lieber mal nach älteren Modellen aus der G-Serie um, denn die G19 ist ... nun ja ... "nicht die billigste".


----------



## Holdrio (30. Juli 2009)

ph1driver schrieb:


> Die Erste G15 hat genauso wie die G11 18 Tasten



Oh wirklich, die ist dann irgendwie an mit vorbei gegangen. 
Komischer "Refresh" dann mit so viel Tasten streichen, aber wenigstens sind sie mit der G19 wieder auf dem richtigen Weg. 
Jetzt fehlt nur noch eine "G11 Refresh" oder "G12" mit unverändert 18 Tasten, USB 2 und etwas weniger prolligem Design, dann muss meine doch noch in Rente.

Wirds die G19 eigentlich nicht als "G18" ohne Display geben?
Design, immerhin 12 Tasten, USB 2 und Beleuchtung nach Wahl wäre schon fein, aber so viel Kohle für ein (für mich) nutzloses Display, ne doch nicht.


----------



## fnatic (30. Juli 2009)

Klasse Reviwe, bleibt meiner G15 aber treu

Finde es ziemlich Sick wenn Leute über 100 Euro für ne Tastatur ausgeben  Also soo locker sitzt bei mir dann auch wiederrum das Geld nicht


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (31. Juli 2009)

fnatic schrieb:


> Klasse Reviwe, bleibt meiner G15 aber treu
> 
> Finde es ziemlich Sick wenn Leute über 100 Euro für ne Tastatur ausgeben  Also soo locker sitzt bei mir dann auch wiederrum das Geld nicht



naja... n bischen  ist es ja schon^^
aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts 



Delacroix schrieb:


> Danke für das Review und die vielen Bilder unter Realbedingungen.
> 
> Aber ich glaube ich schaue mich lieber mal nach älteren Modellen aus der G-Serie um, denn die G19 ist ... nun ja ... "nicht die billigste".



jop das stimmt leider...


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (2. August 2009)

werd den Artikel die Tage was übersichtlicher gestalten


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (8. August 2009)

update online mit download von externen Applets!


----------



## eVoX (9. August 2009)

Z7LCD Monitor geht der auch mit der G15 refresh?


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (10. August 2009)

eVoX schrieb:


> Z7LCD Monitor geht der auch mit der G15 refresh?



ich weiß es nciht^^
da es in Farbe ist, glaube ich eher nciht
aber wie so oft, probieren geht über studieren


----------



## jaws (11. August 2009)

Schönes Review, bin selber im Besitz einer "alten" G15 und habe auf die G19 ein Auge geworfen und was ich hier so lese/sehe bestärkt meinen Wunsch nach der G19 noch...aber...und ein aber gibt es ja immer: Erst wenn der Preis ( hoffentlich ) ein wenig fällt.


----------



## eVoX (11. August 2009)

KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> ich weiß es nciht^^
> da es in Farbe ist, glaube ich eher nciht
> aber wie so oft, probieren geht über studieren



Geht leider nicht


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (12. August 2009)

eVoX schrieb:


> Geht leider nicht



wäre auch zu schön gewesen ..
werd es mal in Q&A aufnehmen falls es sich noch jemand fragt


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (12. August 2009)

bitte löschen...(verklickt)


----------



## Pommes (12. August 2009)

Hat einer das Problem, dass Vista jedes mal beim starten n Treiber für irgendwas verlangt, aber alles läuft?


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (13. August 2009)

light-clocker schrieb:


> Hat einer das Problem, dass Vista jedes mal beim starten n Treiber für irgendwas verlangt, aber alles läuft?



nein bei mir ist das nicht der fall
das display wird wohl jedes mal neu vom logitech lcd manager erkannt
da ist definitiv was nicht richtig, wenn du mich fragst 

schon treiber neu installiert?


_________________________________________________________

Review einer ersten Frisch-zellenkur unterzogen


----------

